# Nissan Crossover Concept Gripz the Road Like a Sports Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The Nissan Gripz Concept has been revealed at the 2015 Frankfurt Motor Show, foreshadowing a performance crossover from the Japanese brand. *
> 
> Nissan says that the Gripz isn’t supposed to be a direct replacement for an existing model, but rather a demonstration of what future compact crossovers will look like from the brand.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan Crossover Concept Gripz the Road Like a Sports Car at AutoGuide.com.


----------

